# Lumiled to Cree swap?



## shuter (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a Multi Level light from Wits end. I really like the two button function. One button increases the power and one button decreases the power. You can either give the buttons clicks to step power up or down or just hold a button down and power gradually increases to maximum or decreases to the off point. Very nice. The light uses a 3 watt Lumiled Luxeon emitter driven to 4 Watts by two CR123A batteries. 

I am wondering if I can replace the Luxeon emitter with a Cree Q5 XRE emitter? Is it possible? Has anyone done it? What would be the expected gain in Lumen output? My soldering skills are good but my knowledge of flashlight internals is nonexistent.


----------



## shuter (Jan 18, 2008)

I am going to have datiLED install a Seoul emitter. He has done a couple and says they are a really nice upgrade in this light

The two button interface on this light allows for an infinate adjustment of light and is convenient to use. I can get the exact amount of light I want without cycling through pre determined light levels and functions. Why is this two button interface not being used on other lights?


----------



## kland1234 (Apr 28, 2008)

So Shuter, did you ever get this mod done? I too have one of these lights, and think it works good too for a knockaround lite, the 2-button adjustment is also nice. I have thought about an LED upgrade too, and wonder how yours turned out?

thanks,
kbb


----------



## shuter (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes I did have datiLED install a seoul emitter. I'd say it turned out pretty well.

I just compared it to some other lights with the following results.

Surefire G2 - The Seoul equipped CPF light has a softer hot spot with more flood. It puts out more light. The beam is very white and makes the G2 beam seem sickly yellow by comparison.

Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60 drop in. - Malkoff puts out more light and has a brighter, tighter hot spot with more throw. I prefer color of the CPF Seoul's whiter beam compared to the slightly warm M60. The M60 seems better in every other way except the user interface of the CPF that allows infinate brightness adjustability. 

MX Power Cree (Chinese Cree that also uses two Cr 123A batteries) - CPF beam is slightly whiter, more floddy with a softer hot spot and seems to put out slgthtly more total light.

The above evaluations are my impressions of beam qualities made by alternately shining one then another on walls, ceilings, across the street and such.

I liked it enough to purchase another CPF light that datiLED had Seoul modded. Neither of the beams are artifact free. One has a small dark spot in the middle and the other has some rings a ways out from the hot spot. 

While the artifacts are easily visable on the wall or ceiling, when actually using the CPF lights the artifacts are hardly noticable. IMO the mod is worthwhile


----------



## kland1234 (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool thanks for the info, I appreciate the details, do you know which Seoul emitter exactly? Sounds like a good mod to me, Would like to try it myself.

kbb


----------



## datiLED (Apr 29, 2008)

kland1234 said:


> Cool thanks for the info, I appreciate the details, do you know which Seoul emitter exactly? Sounds like a good mod to me, Would like to try it myself.
> 
> kbb


 
To be exact, it is a USWOH Seoul LED from PhotonFanatic. 

It is a great mod, and well worth the time.


----------



## kland1234 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks DatiLED!

Still a newbie here and picking everyones brains, I have figured out the CREE LEDS and designations, but have not figured out the Seoul designations etc. I will take a look at Photonfanatic. It is just more money, HAH! 
kbb


----------

